# UberX Dropped me because I gave them my new insurance to early.



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been driving for Uber about 8 months now and my car insurance expires end of this month, so I uploaded my new insurance card (NJ). I received the below e-mail and was unable to login to Uber app to drive.

"Thank you for applying for UberX. We have received some of your documents, however, your insurance was invalid. Currently, we are only accepting insurance which is presently valid. Please resubmit your document when it is within 1 week of being valid."

They not only deleted my new insurance card but also my old insurance card. So I guest I'm in limbo right now.

Be warned! Don't upload your new insurance until it is within one week of starting.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

You got Ubered!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I've been driving for Uber about 8 months now and my car insurance expires end of this month, so I uploaded my new insurance card (NJ). I received the below e-mail and was unable to login to Uber app to drive.
> 
> "Thank you for applying for UberX. We have received some of your documents, however, your insurance was invalid. Currently, we are only accepting insurance which is presently valid. Please resubmit your document when it is within 1 week of being valid."
> 
> ...


Can't you just upload the old one again?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I've been driving for Uber about 8 months now and my car insurance expires end of this month, so I uploaded my new insurance card (NJ). I received the below e-mail and was unable to login to Uber app to drive.
> 
> "Thank you for applying for UberX. We have received some of your documents, however, your insurance was invalid. Currently, we are only accepting insurance which is presently valid. Please resubmit your document when it is within 1 week of being valid."
> 
> ...


...same thing happened to me. Surprisingly, Uber fixed it within 24hrs.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can't you just upload the old one again?


yes....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can't you just upload the old one again?


Yes they can. Same thing happened to me. I had to re-upload my current one because the new one overwrote it. Only took a couple of hours to get reinstated. Surprisingly it was not a problem with Lyft.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Send it to that Uber Docs email for your market, that email is manned when the others are ignored! Good Luck!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

No worries. Just give them a call.....


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm back in business.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I'm back in business.


OK....if that's what you want to call "Partnering" with Fuber.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> No worries. Just give them a call.....


To what number?


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Too bad Uber seems disinclined to apply such stringency to their "insurance".


----------

